# Call For Help Is Back!



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

We asked for it, we got it, Call For Help is back and Leo Laporte is still on. It is on G4 at 11 am Mon-Fri. I noticed because I still record "Attack of the Show" and it caught the end of the show. It said Episode 208 callforhelptv.com and it had another man and woman on the show as well and a totally different studio from what was had before. I guess this is the show that has been airing in Canada in which they took over after it quit airing here in the U.S. for a while.


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

There are several threads on this already. It shows thata lot of folks have missed the show.


----------

